# Bay Snapper Fishing



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Who needs to waste all that gas and go offshore to catch snapper, I limited out in the bay in 30 min and caught the biggest snapper Ive ever brought home during season, 28 in 15 lbs.


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

Wow I bet that dude fought! 

How does one catch those ? Verticle Drop ? Live bait? do the stack up on ledges and humps or just roam around?


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice, you got that today? Really thought all this rain/freshwater would mess up the bay system and the bite for a few days. Nice job!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

I cought this last Fri on a tiny pinfish on a bit of structure in the bay, caught it on light tackle, almost spooled me twice, one of the funnest fights I think Ive ever had!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice thats a big one. My wife wants to catch a snapper this season she keeps bugging me. One like that would make her happy for a while


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Just awesome!!!


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Excellent job. I have nailed tons of grouper in the bay in certain areas when the pass is too nasty to leave. Just a shame they can't sink some stuff in our bays like Alabama does because we wouldn't need anything but a canoe to get into some serious fish.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a big ol' fish right there and on light tackle...nice.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would love to hear a single reason why any offical who governs the placement of public or artificial reef wouldnt think of placing reefs in the deepest parts of out bay out of navigable waterways, which we have tons of. I have caught and heard experiences of better or at least equal bottom fishing in our bay for grouper and snapper. I have heard from divers that the best and biggest fish they have seen have been in the icw. If anyone had any sense in the council they would cover every square inch of the sand bottom with some type of structure that would only create amazing habitat beyond their belief. Escambia county needs to step up and take some action, I guess the little snorkel reefs were a start but lets keep it going in the right direction and place these in some better spots that would be more productive instead of looking pretty for the few people that might snorkel it. 2 cents


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hate to be a buzz-kill but in Perdido Bay the artificial reefs have been a personal failure for me. We have only had one good trip out of dozens on them. Basically they are smack full of pinfish and not much else. Once we had finger mullet and caught a bunch of trout, but that was rare. I'd love to hear of better experiences.

I think the depth is an issue. These reefs are 5 to 11 ft deep. If Pensacola Bay had some dedicated structure in the 30 ft depths there it would be a different deal. What a fishery could be created with minor investment.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats the reason we have the good fishing we got, we have miles of area away from navigation channels that are 30'-60'. The spots im fishing barely show up on the fish finder, if they would just drop anything it would productive.


----------



## willycr (May 31, 2012)

Great Snapper in the bay. Good job


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

I echo your thoughts.....Pensacola bay fishing for decent snapper and grouper has become almost a guarantee these days (now I probably jinxed myself) and they're holding on even the smallest bottom structure in 30+ water (some of the bottom structure only looks like thin fuzz on my bottom machine). Went out for 30 minutes late Thursday afternoon and limited out on snapper (not to mention a very nice gag throwback) before the storm ran us in. Pensacola area is missing out on a real good economic opportunity by not dropping some reef structure in the deep bay spots (out of the channel areas). The other thing about these bay snapper/grouper is how strong they pull (it is ridiculous) and they are very decent size...smallest Thursday was 20+ inches....you will lose several "backbreakers" every trip that you can't turn even with our normal set-up of 80# braid and 80# floro leader. Anybody know who's got jurisdiction of bay waters regarding artificial reef projects?


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

All this talk of snapper in the bay make me want to go buy a Fl fishin license. In Al there is nowhere to get em except headin offshore.


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

vietvet said:


> I echo your thoughts.....Pensacola bay fishing for decent snapper and grouper has become almost a guarantee these days (now I probably jinxed myself) and they're holding on even the smallest bottom structure in 30+ water (some of the bottom structure only looks like thin fuzz on my bottom machine). Went out for 30 minutes late Thursday afternoon and limited out on snapper (not to mention a very nice gag throwback) before the storm ran us in. Pensacola area is missing out on a real good economic opportunity by not dropping some reef structure in the deep bay spots (out of the channel areas). The other thing about these bay snapper/grouper is how strong they pull (it is ridiculous) and they are very decent size...smallest Thursday was 20+ inches....you will lose several "backbreakers" every trip that you can't turn even with our normal set-up of 80# braid and 80# floro leader. Anybody know who's got jurisdiction of bay waters regarding artificial reef projects?


When nobody's looking you do. Just keep it clean and low profile (the thin fuzz). It doesn't take much.


----------

